# REW with M-audio 610



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have this profire 610 and radioshack meter would it be best to get the ecm 8000 mic also can I use the digital coax output to reciever and firewire to pc or must I use all 1/4" cables ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> would it be best to get the ecm 8000 mic


For full range measurements, you'll require the ECM8000, but for simple home use for subwoofers, the Radio Shack meter would be fine.



> can I use the digital coax output to reciever and firewire to pc or must I use all 1/4" cables ?


You can certainly use the firewire to the PC (as long as it isn't a MAC), but you must use analog for the mic and connection to the receiver. There would be no way to calibrate it otherwise.

brucek


----------

